

Guy Steele on Parallelism [2006] - Stasyan
http://labs.oracle.com/projects/plrg/Publications/ICFPAugust2009Steele.pdf

======
mquander
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=814632>

Of note, fawxtin posted video of the talk: <http://www.vimeo.com/6624203>

By the way, it was 2009, not 2006.

